# Any thoughts on the SMSL SAP-4s amp?



## dh0licious

In the market for a small cMoy, I came across this little critter on e b a y - the SMSL SAP-4s (MAX9722): 
  - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2013-New-version-SMSL-SAP-4S-Ultra-thin-portable-Headphone-amplifier-Black-/321104815565?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4ac356a5cd&_uhb=1
   
   
  I have found a couple of reviews:
  - http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72005
  - http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-version-smsl-sap-4s-portable-power-headphone-amplifier-black/reviews/9116
   
   
  But just wondering in addition what you fella's think of this little guy? I'm after a small, slim-profile amp that I can keep in my pocket attached to my iPhone. 
   
   
  If it matters, i'm tossing up between this amp and the Zigis's ABB cMoy (OPA2134 or LM4562),
  - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251241570620
   
   
  and Fred's tiny Eclipse tin cMoy (althought not too sure if i'll like the Tpa6111a2 opamp)
  - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Headphone-amplifier-eclipse-tin-cmoy-RECHARGABLE-audiophile-quality-Black-Ch-/200908741875?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item2ec7181cf3&_uhb=1
   
   
   
  I don't even know why I put up a poll, but I did. Just for the heck of it. Ignore it if you want!
   
  Adios


----------



## dh0licious

Bump


----------



## dh0licious




----------



## zoologico

I've interest in this smsl little amp. Quite slim and in the review you hold says that's a great amp for the prive, beating e11 an c&c bh. If that's true, and for 49$ I'll order one!.
Waiting for another review, may be ClieOs?...


----------



## dh0licious

Quote: 





zoologico said:


> I've interest in this smsl little amp. Quite slim and in the review you hold says that's a great amp for the prive, beating e11 an c&c bh. If that's true, and for 49$ I'll order one!.
> Waiting for another review, may be ClieOs?...


 
   
   
  Someone try it! This could be the next C&C BH....!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





zoologico said:


> Waiting for another review, may be ClieOs?...


 
   
  Not sure I'll be interested. It is based on MAX9722, the same chip in FiiO E6. But this doesn't mean it will be the same SQ, as iFi iDAC uses the same chip and the result is actually quite good. However, iDAC has the advantage of being a desktop gear so it benefits from a great power supply. From the internal picture of the SAP-4, I can see they are using the reference design from Maxim and run straight from a 3.7V Li-ion battery, which is much simpler in design than E11 or BH. Of course, no one can judge SQ by looking at the circuit.


----------



## Liveartonline

Hi Clieos, this is somewhat unrelated, but what's the coldest sound amp with preferably a slight boost to treble, good transparency and soundstage under $200? I need something  to complement the Aurisonics ASG-1, which has very forward mids and recessed treble.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





liveartonline said:


> Hi Clieos, this is somewhat unrelated, but what's the coldest sound amp with preferably a slight boost to treble, good transparency and soundstage under $200? I need something  to complement the Aurisonics ASG-1, which has very forward mids and recessed treble.


 
   
  It is much easier to find a warm and than a cold amp, and bass boost over treble boost. It would be easier just to use a transparent amp, then boost the treble with EQ.  For that, and If you don't mind the size, O2 will be a good choice. Lear FSM-01 is quite a bright sounding amp too, though not as good as O2.


----------



## H20Fidelity

zoologico said:


> I've interest in this smsl little amp. Quite slim and in the review you hold says that's a great amp for the prive, beating e11 an c&c bh. If that's true, and for 49$ I'll order one!.
> Waiting for another review, may be ClieOs?...





The person who wrote that review/blog in the OP's link from anything but ipod is actually the same member (who is now banned from here) and claimed $100 Colorfly C3 was a better sounding player then $449 Hisound Studio V. I cannot link the blog here but that wild claim can be seen on his main website. Knowing what I know now (owning both DAP) what I'm saying is this isn't the first time I've seen outlandish claims by that member that "this is half the cost and beats that" I would really like someone to try the SAP amp and by all means we might be onto something.. but knowing what I learnt about Studio V and Colorfly C3 (regardless of internals) won't believe a word from that ex member. Not the first time I've seen him mention such things.


----------



## dh0licious

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The person who wrote that review/blog in the OP's link from anything but ipod is actually the same member (who is now banned from here) and claimed $100 Colorfly C3 was a better sounding player then $449 Hisound Studio V. I cannot link the blog here but that wild claim can be seen on his main website. Knowing what I know now (owning both DAP) what I'm saying is this isn't the first time I've seen outlandish claims by that member that "this is half the cost and beats that" I would really like someone to try the SAP amp and by all means we might be onto something.. but knowing what I learnt about Studio V and Colorfly C3 (regardless of internals) won't believe a word from that ex member. Not the first time I've seen him mention such things.


 
  I just want to buy something  Lol!


----------



## H20Fidelity

dh0licious said:


> I just want to buy something  Lol!




Well, possibly give it a try, if you do please report in with some impressions. I've known about SAP-4 for a while only disregarded it on the above reasons.


----------



## Warrior4Jah

As its only 45 USD I decided to buy the SAP-4s (2013 version in blue).
  Going to match it up with a Colorfly C3 and HD 25-II .
   
  I'll report back when I have received the DAP and the amp.


----------



## dh0licious

Cool. Eagerly awaiting your review!


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Well I have the amp hooked up on my C3 for a few days now; however sometimes it does not switch on; unless I connect it to a power source for a second.
  After that it stays on fine; I will try charging it for a longer while to see if it is just the battery not not received a good charge yet or something else.
   
  I'm trying to check if it sounds different with the SMSL sap 4s amp; but the differences are quite marginal at best. To be honest, I can't really tell if it sounds better with SAP4SL.
 It sounds a tiny bit different though, but its so subtle I cannot really describe it. Also I don't hear any hiss at normal and loud volumes.

 I am wondering though; people are reporting that the C3 player will go to the next level when paired with the C&C BH amp; well that does not seem the case with the SMSL.
 Thats not a bad thing as the C3 sounds very good already and music can be played at much louder volume without degraded sound quality.
  It looks quite nifty stacked with a C3 and the SMSL cable is nice too.
   
  I am also planning to get the C&C BH and the Superlux 668B headphone, but that will atleast take another 4 weeks. I also have an IEM from Sony, which I got with my xperia Z smartphone (removed filter mod) and the Hisoundaudio Flamenco (not burned in yet) to test with the C3 without and with amp .


----------



## mosshorn

I have the SAP4S. It's not bad. The size is awesome, there's a small amount of hiss but it's only noticeable on sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Yes, the size is great! 
 

(edit) Added some enters


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> I have the SAP4S. It's not bad. The size is awesome, there's a small amount of hiss but it's only noticeable on sensitive IEMs.


 
  I connected the Sony MH EX300 and the Hisoundaudio Flamenco IEMS, the background is not totally black, when connected to the amp.
 But thats only noticable when not playing music. It is totally black when I connect my Sennheiser HD 25-II.
   
  About the SAP4S; my unit is defective... it only holds a charge for a few hours after being fully charged. Switching it off and the next morning it is dead and has to be recharged again.
  Sending it back would cost me almost half of a new unit .


----------



## mosshorn

Maybe try replacing the battery if you can find one. That's my only guess, since mine has a battery life well over 50hrs (or so I think)


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Maybe try replacing the battery if you can find one. That's my only guess, since mine has a battery life well over 50hrs (or so I think)


 
  That might be a good idea, the seller however offered to pay for shipping. Not sure what I'll do yet.
  He did however state that switching on the unit while charging will damage battery, which I accidently did when I gave it the first charge cycle.


----------



## Twinster

warrior4jah said:


> That might be a good idea, the seller however offered to pay for shipping. Not sure what I'll do yet.
> He did however state that switching on the unit while charging will damage battery, which I accidently did when I gave it the first charge cycle.



Is it stated in the user manual that turning on the unit while charging will damage the battery? I find this really strange.


----------



## Warrior4Jah

It doesn't come with a manual. Also the output signal is not clean when connected to a charger.


----------



## ClieOS

According to SMSL's website, you can charge and use SAP-4s at the same time. Most likely yours is defective.


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Seems it is defective; it will be send back to China tomorrow and I'll receive a replacement asap .
  Question to others who have the same amplifier; can you charge and use it at the same time while output stays clean?


----------



## starcraft2

prefer the C&C over the SMSL to add to the Colorfly?


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Well, I haven't bought a c&c bh anymore. I use a fred 3 channel amp on 18 volts, down side is that it runs out in 1 houre and 15 minutes and it is alot bigger. My sap smsl was sent back and a replacement was shipped to me last week. I will probably sell it to buy the beefiest nimh rechargeable 9 volt batteries I can find.


----------



## ozkan

Bump for more impressions.


----------



## JTZL2

What about FiiO
  
 They have pretty good small amps.


----------



## ryanjsoo

jtzl2 said:


> What about FiiO
> 
> They have pretty good small amps.


 
 Fiio have some very nice and affordable amps, in the price range of the sap-4 you have the e6 and e11, both are quite good, but I find the Fiio amps to close the soundstage slightly (the e6 quite a bit) and they can sound congested with warm phones as they have a slightly lush signature, hiss and emi is good however and for the price you won`t find many if any that better the e11 or e6, unless you go the cmoy route however they are much larger and more inconvenient due to the use of 9v batts, haven`t heard the sap-4 but from what i`ve read it will probably be more neutral, depends what you like, Fiio amps also have bass boost among other options and eq`s.


----------



## ozkan

I'm using Smsl  sap-4s for a few days and all I can say is I liked it a lot.


----------



## ozkan

My portable rig: Colorfly C3 > SMSL Sap-4s > Audio Technica IM50


----------



## Wokei

ozkan said:


> My portable rig: Colorfly C3 > SMSL Sap-4s > Audio Technica IM50




Is this amp neutral or warm sounding ? Used to have Fiio E11 but find it too lush or bassy ....and furthermore ..SMSL is much cheaper compared to E11 at USD43 ....

Looking for neutral sounding to match my Clip Zip ? Any thoughts will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ozkan

wokei said:


> Is this amp neutral or warm sounding ? Used to have Fiio E11 but find it too lush or bassy ....and furthermore ..SMSL is much cheaper compared to E11 at USD43 ....
> 
> Looking for neutral sounding to match my Clip Zip ? Any thoughts will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 

  SMSL is not bassy or muddy like E11. Actually it is a little bit on the warm side but not to the level of E11. SMSL is quite neutral compared to Fiio E11.


----------



## Wokei

ozkan said:


> SMSL is not bassy or muddy like E11. Actually it is a little bit on the warm side but not to the level of E11. SMSL is quite neutral compared to Fiio E11.




Thanks a lot ...and what iem would go well with Smsl ? What headphone or iem do u like to use with this amp ? 

Once again ..thanks


----------



## ozkan

Audio Technica IM50 pairs very well with SMSL as my RE0s. I only wouldn't recommend bass-heavy iems as it adds a little warmness to the sound but not much.


----------



## Wokei

ozkan said:


> Audio Technica IM50 pairs very well with SMSL as my RE0s. I only wouldn't recommend bass-heavy iems as it adds a little warmness to the sound but not much.




Thanks a lot ...used to be basshead but now clarity n details are me thing now. Seem like a good buy for USD 43 for sumthing small n portable that will do the job and most of all ...budget wise very friendly on the wallet .

Thanks again.


----------

